# a look at three years of digging



## the ham man (Jan 5, 2011)

hey guys. i am about to show you some pics of my collection. just a few heads up I mainly collect milk but as you will see I also collect pretty much everything around Maryland. hope you enjoy the tour[]


----------



## the ham man (Jan 5, 2011)

*


----------



## the ham man (Jan 5, 2011)

*


----------



## the ham man (Jan 5, 2011)

1


----------



## the ham man (Jan 5, 2011)

here are some of my better milks


----------



## the ham man (Jan 5, 2011)

painted milks from ellicott city


----------



## the ham man (Jan 5, 2011)

my elephants!


----------



## the ham man (Jan 5, 2011)

my whiskey collection. i have really taken a likking to these beuts


----------



## the ham man (Jan 5, 2011)

another shot


----------



## the ham man (Jan 5, 2011)

some of my better big sodas


----------



## the ham man (Jan 5, 2011)

meds


----------



## the ham man (Jan 5, 2011)

small sodas


----------



## the ham man (Jan 5, 2011)

wierd stuff


----------



## the ham man (Jan 5, 2011)

painted square milks


----------



## the ham man (Jan 5, 2011)

my stonewear collection. the stone beer is embossed at the heel but I can not make out what is says.


----------



## the ham man (Jan 5, 2011)

1


----------



## the ham man (Jan 5, 2011)

last pic of the whole


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 5, 2011)

Very neatly arranged, good job.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Jan 5, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!! Nice Job!!!!!! Great collection. Keep up the good work, I am super impressed!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice collection,....great shelves! Looks good.


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 6, 2011)

Well done! Your off to a great start look forward to watching it grow.


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice  collection[]-----i See  you have a couch to sit on to Admire your bottles[]---keep them coming[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 6, 2011)

Very nice, I'm gonna guess your are either a good friend with or arch enemy of waskey?
 In post 4 you have a torpedo. It looks like it's in a sunday cup. Nice idea! If I'm right that is.


----------



## the ham man (Jan 6, 2011)

i am henrys digging partner. we do most of our digging together. so i guess you could say we are rivals because we both are going after the ellicott city milks. and yes that is a holder for my torpedo. i made it myself[]


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 6, 2011)

Great collection so far Joey!!


----------



## the ham man (Jan 6, 2011)

thanks for all the great comments everybody! i really appreciate what all of you have said.


----------



## madman (Jan 7, 2011)

hey joey great collection! got to get me one of those elephants!


----------



## passthebottle (Jan 9, 2011)

Joey, I hane one of those big orange crush bottles, mine has Augusta Maine embossed on the bottom.


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 9, 2011)

Awesome collection ya got going there, I'm certain that this is just the tip of the iceberg that will be your collection in the future. Gotta start building more shelves in anticipation of many more additions!

 You have a great hobby and line of study going so don't throw it all away by wasting too much time on girls! At least not during the digging season, anyway. []


----------



## Holindaze (Jan 9, 2011)

You have a great collection, a lot bigger than mine and I have to keep mine in boxes.


----------



## farmgal (Jan 27, 2011)

Very creative display job! Gives me some ideas....Thanks..farmgal


----------



## the ham man (Jan 27, 2011)

glad i could help farmgal


----------

